
Show HN: Automatic Transcript Highlighter - soheil
http://www.woodsonarchive.com/show/september-18-2015/487#s=322
======
soheil
If you click on the audio the corresponding transcript for the audio becomes
highlighted and if you click on a sentence the corresponding audio starts
playing. The scrolling moves down slowly as the audio is playing. I want to
know what other improvements I should be making to make this more useful for
users.

We do our own machine learning and speech recognition, so the transcript
quality may not be perfect.

Love any feedback.

